# SARS outbreak in Saudi area



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

This is more of an FYI instead of a major thread. As most of you know there has been a sudden outbreak of a new strain of SARS in Asia. What you need to know is when you go looking for disinfectants to clean with look for Mulitiple Quaternary products that list HUMAN CORONAVIRUS as one of the kill claims. Human Coronavirus is the actual name for SARS. Again most of you probably already know this. GB


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Seems to me I remember hearing that the SARS outbreak a number of years ago was said to mainly effect people of Asian genetics. There are so many lab created strains of diseases I wonder if some of this is testing for specific races. Can't say as I've heard of Saudis' getting sick from much of anything.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20468478

The source of the virus is uncertain Continue reading the main story 
Related Stories
New deadly virus may be 'bat bug' 
How threatening is the new coronavirus? 
New 'Sars-like' virus identified

A second person has died from a new respiratory illness similar to the Sars virus, according to the World Health Organization.

The WHO said three fresh cases had also been reported bringing the total to six.

All are linked to either Saudi Arabia or Qatar. However, one man has been transferred to the UK for treatment.

Doctors say the virus does not appear to readily spread from person to person.

Both reported deaths were in Saudi Arabia.

Coronaviruses are a group of viruses ranging from the common cold to the Sars (severe acute respiratory syndrome) virus. They infect a wide range of animals.

In 2002 an outbreak of the Sars coronavirus killed about 800 people after it spread from Hong Kong to more than 30 countries around the world.

The WHO is still trying to work out where the infection came from. Studies show that the virus it is closely related to one found in some species of bats.

It said in a statement: "Until more information is available, it is prudent to consider that the virus is likely more widely distributed than just the two countries which have identified cases."


----------

